#  Der kleine Patient >   Penis-angeschwollen!! >

## zanderzocker

Hallo erst mal, gerade eben, war mein SOhn bei mir (wird 5Jahre) und sagte mir das sein Penis schmerzt.Als ich ihn mir ansah bemerkte ich das er leicht gebogen und etwas dicker (angeschwollen ) war. Was könnte das sein.Er ist nicht beschnitten!!!!
Morgen früh erst mal nen Arzttermin klarmachen, kann mir jetzt aber hier schon jemand etwas sagen!!
Mfg 
Michal  :loser_3_cut:

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo 
Vielleicht ist es eine Entzündung, z.B. der Eichel (Balanitis)
Der Gang zum Arzt ist sicher richtig. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## zanderzocker

Danke StarBuG

----------


## StarBuG

Was hat denn der Kinderarzt gesagt?

----------


## urologiker

Würde mich auch interessieren, was aus der Sache geworden ist.  
Was ich mich gefragt habe: Konnte dein Sohn noch problemlos urinieren?  
Netter Gruß, logiker

----------

